# Virtual Q&A Session



## Bronco Billy (May 13, 2020)

Diabetes UK are running a virtual Q&A session with five volunteers living with type 1 diabetes. You’ll be able to ask them any questions you have about living with or growing up with diabetes such as travelling, university, their jobs, their experience of using pens or pumps and the different types of technology they use. They’re very open and happy to share their experiences. The session is free of charge and is aimed at supporting you - parents and carers - rather than your children, or adults with type 1.


*When:* Saturday, 16 May 2020
*Time:* 7:30-8:30pm
*How:* Please sign up to the session by completing our online form here.
*Details:* After you’ve signed up, you’ll be sent a link and a password to access the session via Zoom. You can use this on your smart phone, or on a computer/laptop if it has speakers. You won’t be able to use your microphone or camera, but you’ll be able to ask us questions during the panel through the chat function. If you don’t have access to an internet connection, we’ll provide you with a phone number for you to dial in to listen the call.


----------

